# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Gjeniu dhe Deshtimi

## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ka kohe qe kam dashur te hap nje diskutim te tille edhe pse tek nenforumi i filozofise, vite me pare, ka pasur nje teme rreth gjenive. Kete rradhe preferoj ta diskutojme jo me syrin filozofik por me ate kritik. 

Sot, ta konsiderosh Xhejms Xhojs si nje shkrimtar i madh eshte pak. Xhojs eshte nje shkolle me vete; nje univers me vete. E megjithekete, Xhojs nuk u vleresua aspak nga bashkekohesit: ai u keqkuptua, censurua, u hodh poshte nga kritika, gje qe do ta bente ate ta kalonte jeten ne mergim (pak a shume si Dante Aligeri, por ne kete rast, mergimi ishte i vullnetshem). Per ironi te "fatit," Xhojs do ta bente Irlanden, dhe vecanerisht Dublinin--ate Dublin qe e kish ndare si delen e zeze-- qendren e gjithe universit.
_C'mendoni per kete, dhe asaj qe sot po ndodh ne shqiperi me figura te shquara te letersise, si psh, Ismail Kadare?_

Ndersa nga njera ane Xhojs eshte cilesuar si shkrimtar per shkrimtaret (per te treguar influencen e madhe qe ai pati mbi shkrimtaret e rinj qe pasuan) rrezes se tij nuk i shpetuan as gjeni te tille si Virxhinia Ulf e Gertrude Stein, qe me kritikat e tyre te ashpra do te demostronin edhe nje here paarritshmerine e gjenise se tij. Perseri, per ironi te fatit, ishte vete Virxhinia Ulf qe do te ecte ne po ato gjurme qe Xhojs pati lene. (ditaret e Ulf jane nje art i vertete i vete-analizes; aty kuptohet qarte se sa shume ajo eshte influencuar nga ajo qe ka lexuar, packa se nuk ka qene dakort me te).  
Por, Virxhinia Ulf, ndoshta e vetmja femer ne historine letersise qe shkruan si mashkull (dhe ketu nuk kam parasysh te shumeperfolurat tendenca te saj, por substancen e artit), qe ka inspiruar nje nga kritikat me voluminoze te te gjitha koherave, krejt e vetedijshme, i jep fund jetes duke u mbytur ne lumin prane shtepise. Shumekush mund ta quaje semundje apo dobesi, por nje lexues i vemendshem do ta vinte re kete aludim ne gjithcka qe ajo pati shkruar. Vdekja, apo deshtimi, ish pjese e pandashme gjenise se saj, ose me mire, ish esenca e qenies dhe artit te vet. "I am a failure" (Une jam nje deshtim) - thote nje nga karakteret e saj me te spikatura.
_A nuk ju duket se i tille deshtim ka dimensione krejt te ndryshme nga ai deshtim qe gjithkush nga ne e ka provuar? C'lloj dashtimi eshte ky?_ 

Tek Franc Kafka deshtimi merr te tjera permasa, ndoshta pak te frikshme, pasi gjithcka rreth tij duket si deshtim. Jo vetem qe vepra e tij eshte e pambaruar (ne fakt, duket se ai s'mundi te perfundoje asnje liber apo tregim qe nisi) por edhe jeta. _Eshte ky nje deshtim personal, deshtim profesional, apo nuk eshte deshtim fare?_ 

_Dhe se fundmi, a eshte deshtimi dicka universale? A eshte deshtimi dicka e lidhur ngushte me krijimin, origjinalitetin, kur ky i fundit eshte pazgjidhshmerisht i lidhur me gjenine?_

----------


## Baptist

Zemra
Kur deshton nje gjeni, ne radhe te pare ka deshtuar kombi te cilit i takon e me kete ka humbur e deshtuar edhe gjithe njerezimi.

Por nje gje qe duhet ta kesh te qarte nje here e pergjithmone eshte se:

*Ne pantheonin e gjenive mund te hyjne vetem ata gjeni qe i kane shpetuar cmendurise dhe vetvrasjes.*

Tani, mua personalisht 
me vjen keq, vetem se kam harruar cili gjeni kishte dhene kete postulat.

Cupke, jeta (nganjehere) eshte e bukur, jetoje!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

shpirti,
mos te dukem gje si e vdekur une ty....qe me thua "jetoje"? Jo se, edhe mund te kem vdekur dhe ende nuk e di. lol

Cili gjeni ka deshtuar Kombin, apo ka deshtuar me Kombin? Shembuj konkrete ka?

----------


## Baptist

Ho,ho, loçka...
Faleminderit per kete "lol".

Nuk ma merr mendja se ndonjera nga mendimet e mija len te kuptohet "se gjeniu e ka deshtuar kombin" dhe aq me pak "se ka deshtuar bashke me kombin".

E thash ne kuptimin: [hipotetikisht]
"
_Nese ti je poetja me geniale qe ka fale nena shqiptare mbi kete toke, kurse ne kete, jo qe nuk ta pranojme por as nuk lodhemi ta shohim. Ndersa ti nje dite vdes pa perfunduar asnje nga veprat tua, -kjo  para se gjithash eshte deshtim i yni per ta njohur gjenialitetin tend dhe tek pastaj eshte humbje e madhe e vlerave (te abortuara kombetare) e me poshte edhe nderkombetare._
"



> "Cili gjeni ka deshtuar Kombin, apo ka deshtuar me Kombin?  Shembuj konkrete ka?"


Te kerkosh te vertetosh nje gje te tille eshte gracke qe te fute ne paradoks me realitetin.
Ke bere nje kerkese per te pamunduren!!!
Kete as Zoti nuk mund ta beje, ti kerkon ta ndryshoj historine.

Por ja se une do te tendoj se paku ta ilustroj perse eshte e pamundur kjo qe kerkove ti nga une:

Ta zeme se ti ke nje rutine ditore te ndalosh prane nje dyqani, pastaj te truposh rrugen dhe te kalosh ne anen tjeter per te arritur ne biloteke dhe takon nje te panjohur i cili te paralajmeron qe pas nje jave te mos e besh kete gje se dicka e tmerrshme ka per te ndodhur me ty.Nese ti e merr parasysh kete paralajmerim dhe nuk bene ate rutine ne diten e parathene, gjithe jeten do te te mbetet mister i pa zgjidhshem, nese pati te drejte apo jo i huaji.

E njejta eshte me gjeniun e padeshmuar. Gjenite shpalosin, shkaktojne ose krijojne gjera te cilat nuk kane ekzistuar me pare. Nje gje te cilen nuk e ke shijuar kurre, nuk do te ndjesh kurrfar humbjeje nese te mohohet pa dijen tende.
***
Po ja se ku mu kujtua nje rast tipik i gjeniut te pa verejtur i cili njerezimit i kushoi X shekuj mesjete. 
Te gjithe menojme se Aristoteli ishte gjeni, kurse ai s'ishte me teper se nje medioker por me dituri te gjere. Kurse gjeniu i vertete bashkekohanik i tij kishte qene Demokriti per te cilin ndoshta nuk ke degjuar kurre?

Ky zbuloi Atomet e vertetoi se ajri nuk eshte zbrazdesire dhe vendosi  teorine mbi atomet pothuaj identike me 4 postulatet e Daltonit nga fillimi i shekullit XIX, pra plote XXIV shekuj me vone. Vetem atehere shpalosja geniale e Demokritit arriti ti kthehej si pasuri njerezimit. E kujte ishte humbja me e madhe? E Demokritit i cili perjetoi moshen 90 vjecaredhe jetoi jeten per mrekulli; E Aristotelit i cili poashtu jetoi per mrekulli por qe ne fund gjithe teorija e tij per 4+1 elementet me te cilat luante ai deshtuan; Apo e njerzimit i cili u denua te jetoje ne erresire dhe injorance per kaq shume shekuj? Ku do te ishte sot njerezimi po te zbuloheshin atomet dhe interakcioni it tyre kimik XXIV shekuj me pare?Besoj se tani e ke te qarte se ku e kisha fjalen Zemra pe Korce.

*"Ne pantheonin e gjenive mund te hyjne vetem ata gjeni qe i kane shpetuar cmendurise dhe vetvrasjes"*
Ç'e vertete e tmerrshme a s'thua ti?
Respekt,
Troy III 
progressive art enterprise

----------


## POthuajPOet

Dy fjalet e titullit sikur s'mund te rrine bashke!

----------


## POthuajPOet

> E njejta eshte me gjeniun e padeshmuar. Gjenite shpalosin, shkaktojne ose krijojne gjera te cilat nuk kane ekzistuar me pare. Nje gje te cilen nuk e ke shijuar kurre, nuk do te ndjesh kurrfar humbjeje nese te mohohet pa dijen tende.



... Nje pjese e madhe e vepres se tij eshte e pavdekshme. Ajo e ka pasuruar pergjithnje visarin e brendshem te secilit prej nesh. Nerval, Baudelaire, Mallarme, Verlaine, Apollinaire.... Pa ta, vuajtja e te dashuruarit dhe embelsia e te jetuarit, me nje fjale, te gjitha nuancat e ndjeshmerise se ketij shekulli do te kishin qene te tjera dhe ndoshta nuk do te ekzistonin. Pa ta, ne nuk do te dashuronim ashtu sic dashurojme, nuk do te vuanim ashtu sic vuajme, nuk do te ishim as te trishtuar as te gezuar ashtu sic jemi te trishtuar dhe ashtu sic jemi te gezuar. Ata jane zotat shtepiake te baneses sone me te menjanuar dhe te ruajtur mire. Ata rrojne brenda nesh. Por nuk do te vdesin bashke me ne... Per aq kohe sa fjala njeri dhe fjala poezi do te kene ate kuptim qe kane per ne sot, ata do te jene deshmitare dhe shembuj per t'i ndjekur. 

Fryma e re dhe Apollinaire---Andre Billy

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Dy fjalet e titullit sikur s'mund te rrine bashke!


E drejte! Duhet ta kisha vene ne thonjeza fjalen "Deshtimi."  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## POthuajPOet

> Tek Franc Kafka deshtimi merr te tjera permasa, ndoshta pak te frikshme, pasi gjithcka rreth tij duket si deshtim. Jo vetem qe vepra e tij eshte e pambaruar (ne fakt, duket se ai s'mundi te perfundoje asnje liber apo tregim qe nisi) por edhe jeta. _Eshte ky nje deshtim personal, deshtim profesional, apo nuk eshte deshtim fare?_ 
>  [/I]


Ndoshta pikerisht te ky "deshtim" i tij ndodhet dhe gjenialiteti!

P.S
Te pakten me dhe nje here te drejte.  :-)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Ndoshta pikerisht te ky "deshtim" i tij ndodhet dhe gjenialiteti!


  :buzeqeshje: 

Me kane bere shume pershtypje tregimet e Kafkes. Nuk e di ne e ke lexuar "A Country Doctor"; mua me duket sikur personifikon vete Kafken. Kafka eshte nga te paktet, e ndoshta i vetmi, qe e kuptonte se gjithcka qe perjetonte ishte shume me teper sec mund te shkruhej. Ose me sakte, ajo qe ai ndjente nuk mund te shprehej...ishte e pamundur, letersia deshton pikerisht ketu....pasi letersia nuk mjaftonte per te thene _ate qe s'thuhej._
Nuk e di ne u shpreha qarte, por me duket se eshte pikerisht kjo qe e ben Kafken te madh--unspeakable things unspoken.

ps. une te jap te drejte vetem kur ke te drejte  :perqeshje:  ;  :-)

----------


## Baptist

Cdo gje fillon me Nietszchen, po ate "bartesin e thellesive tunduese", qe me vdekjen e Zotit vazhdon me Absurdin e Beckettit qe te marre nje shprehje te re me Tehuajzimin e Kafkes.
Cdo gje ka fillin e vet dikund, cdo deshtim i njeriut si individ eshte rezultat i ketij fillli qe serish kthehet ne absurditet. Cka pastaj?
Nuk ka pastaj, cdo gje ngece ne vend posa e ke bere kete pyetje, atehere cdo gje i leshohet psikes mekanike, motorikes se ushtruar dhe shnderrohet ne proces.
Zhdukja e cdo reference ad infinitum te shnderron ne asgje dhe perspektiva e jetes te preke hunden si nje horizont i ngurte i cekte si nje cipe e tejdukshme pas se ciles nu ka me asgje... te gjitha jane: une kam qene, beja, deshiroja, me kujtohet ...

----------


## POthuajPOet

> Me kane bere shume pershtypje tregimet e Kafkes. Nuk e di ne e ke lexuar "A Country Doctor"; mua me duket sikur personifikon vete Kafken. Kafka eshte nga te paktet, e ndoshta i vetmi, qe e kuptonte se gjithcka qe perjetonte ishte shume me teper sec mund te shkruhej. Ose me sakte, ajo qe ai ndjente nuk mund te shprehej...ishte e pamundur, letersia deshton pikerisht ketu....pasi letersia nuk mjaftonte per te thene _ate qe s'thuhej._
> Nuk e di ne u shpreha qarte, por me duket se eshte pikerisht kjo qe e ben Kafken te madh--unspeakable things unspoken.
> 
> ps. une te jap te drejte vetem kur ke te drejte  ;  :-)


E drejte se jo gjithshka mund te shprehet, por nuk mendoj se duhet konsideruar si nje deshtim. Dhe nese konsiderohet i tille, ai i perket - se pari - komunikimit ne pergjithesi.

E rilexova tregimin "A country doctor"... teper onirik. Mundet qe mjeku te jete Kafka i rritur, ndersa i semuri Kafka infantil. Mjeku nuk do, por ama eshte i detyruar te shkoje e te sheroje ate plage (te cilen, heziton ta zbuloje) ku vallezojne krimbat. Ne fund, mjeku jo vetem qe nuk sheron plagen, por dhe nuk kthehet dot qe te shpetoje Rozen. Nejse, i rashe per shkurt, tregimi eshte mjaft kompleks.

Ja c'paska thene Borges (ndoshta pak fantastik mendimi i ketij te fundit) ne lidhje me veprat e pambaruara te tij:
"Kafka eshte nje rast i vecante. Ai nuk i mbaronte romanet e tij, sepse nisej nga ideja e pafundesise. Gjerat - kjo vihet re edhe ne tregimit e tij - nuk kane fund."

P.S
Mos doje te thoje: "Une te jap te drejte vetem kur *mendoj* se ke te drejte.  :-)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> E drejte se jo gjithshka mund te shprehet, por nuk mendoj se duhet konsideruar si nje deshtim. Dhe nese konsiderohet i tille, ai i perket - se pari - komunikimit ne pergjithesi.
> 
> E rilexova tregimin "A country doctor"... teper onirik. Mundet qe mjeku te jete Kafka i rritur, ndersa i semuri Kafka infantil. Mjeku nuk do, por ama eshte i detyruar te shkoje e te sheroje ate plage (te cilen, heziton ta zbuloje) ku vallezojne krimbat. Ne fund, mjeku jo vetem qe nuk sheron plagen, por dhe nuk kthehet dot qe te shpetoje Rozen. Nejse, i rashe per shkurt, tregimi eshte mjaft kompleks.
> 
> Ja c'paska thene Borges (ndoshta pak fantastik mendimi i ketij te fundit) ne lidhje me veprat e pambaruara te tij:
> "Kafka eshte nje rast i vecante. Ai nuk i mbaronte romanet e tij, sepse nisej nga ideja e pafundesise. Gjerat - kjo vihet re edhe ne tregimit e tij - nuk kane fund."
> 
> P.S
> Mos doje te thoje: "Une te jap te drejte vetem kur *mendoj* se ke te drejte.  :-)


Nuk them se eshte "deshtim" i gjeniut, por "deshtim" i artit. Per Kafken, letersia ishte nje "mjet" per te shprehur ate qe ai ishte, ose me mire te them, dicka ku ai gjente ngushellim, e prapseprape nuk i mjaftonte. Eshte personi i Kafkes, ai qe i ka mahnitur studjuesit (dhe ende vazhdon ti mahnite). Ne mos gaboj, para se te vdiste, Kafka i kerkoi mikut te vet (Max Brod) qe te digjte te gjitha doreshkrimet. Why?
Per Borghes, e di qe ky kishte nje admirim te vecante per Kafken, por s'me ka rene rasti te lexoj ndonje shkrim rreth kesaj. 

ps. "I think, therefore I am" - tha ai francezi; keshtu dhe puna ime. (lol)

----------


## EXODUS

Gjeniu nuk deshton; 'degjeneron' shpirterisht, psikologjikisht ne nje bote se ciles 'nuk i perket'! Kjo pasqyrohet fare mire tek "The metamorphosis" (meqe jemi te Kafka) ku Gregor, personazhi kryesor, (i cili personifikon Kafken) zgjohet nga gjumi nje dite, per te kuptuar se eshte shnderruar ne nje insekt gjigand...

----------

